# Game of Thrones Season 8



## nonethewiser (Apr 6, 2019)

Trailer now out, looks great


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2019)

I don't have Sky, so I don't want to hear or see anything about this until the DVDs come out!


----------



## Michael12420 (Apr 6, 2019)

A lot of firming is done here in Spain.  There is a lot done within an hour or two drive from my village.  Local press is always full of requests for extras.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2019)

Michael12420 said:


> A lot of firming is done here in Spain.  There is a lot done within an hour or two drive from my village.  Local press is always full of requests for extras.


Have you put yourself forward @Michael12420 ?


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 6, 2019)

Michael12420 said:


> A lot of firming is done here in Spain.  There is a lot done within an hour or two drive from my village.  Local press is always full of requests for extras.



Interesting, if not already it will soon become a tourist attraction, would love to be a extra, you should have put yourself forward.



Northerner said:


> I don't have Sky, so I don't want to hear or see anything about this until the DVDs come out!



Stay away from the trailer then, it will spoil things for sure. When you do get the box set it will come addictive, watching episodes back to back.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Stay away from the trailer then, it will spoil things for sure. When you do get the box set it will come addictive, watching episodes back to back.


I arrived late at the GOT party  I read all the books last year, then bought all the existing box sets and binge-watched them


----------



## Michael12420 (Apr 6, 2019)

Can't any more, being only able to walk with crutches puts a dampener on things.  Used to make a lot of money appearing in films but not any more - sigh!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2019)

Michael12420 said:


> Can't any more, being only able to walk with crutches puts a dampener on things.  Used to make a lot of money appearing in films but not any more - sigh!


I'm not so sure there Michael, given the state some of the cast members after a battle!


----------



## Michael12420 (Apr 6, 2019)

I've never watched the series although may be I should have given the great reviews it has had. Of course we have had no UK TV for many years now since they shifted the satellites about and I think that the series started after I moved to Spain.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 6, 2019)

@Northerner I don’t have sky either. But, you can watch it on Now TV’s Entertainment pass which you can watch online on smart phones, tablets pc or mac. If you’re a new customer you can get a free trial of 14 days. A month’s pass costs me £7.99 although I’ve seen it quoted as £9.99 elsewhere so, not sure if it’s a regional thing. It’s being shown live on Sky Atlantic, available on Now TV’s Entertainment pass, at 02:00 on 15/04/19, the exact same time in the US & also repeated later that day at 9pm & of course be available to watch any time from their cache of TV show boxsets. That’ll be the case every week until 20/05/19. There’s also a talk show hosted by Sue Perkins called Thronecast shown right after the 9pm airing where celebs, the public & former GOT cast members talk about the episode that was just shown.

I think it’ll be EXTREMELY hard to avoid spoilers & things for the length of time it’ll take for the DVD’s to come out!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2019)

Lanny said:


> I think it’ll be EXTREMELY hard to avoid spoilers & things for the length of time it’ll take for the DVD’s to come out!


Actually, I didn't find it that difficult for the first 6 series - I was aware of the series and recognised a few character names and phrases ('You know nothing, Jon Snow!'  ), but never knew about any of the story lines or plot twists. I'm a cheapskate, and it'll be cheaper to buy the dvds   Just don't you dare leak out what happens!


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 7, 2019)

Lanny said:


> There’s also a talk show hosted by Sue Perkins called Thronecast shown right after the 9pm airing where celebs, the public & former GOT cast members talk about the episode that was just shown.



That show has passed me by, will have to tune in for the final series.

Sky often have great offers for new customers, even if your already with them there's no need to pay the full price.  We've been a customer since 1991, for the last 15 years or more we've had numerous discounts, currently have phone broadband tv and multi room with them, the full cost should be around £130 but we pay £72, the tv package includes all channels, sport movies documentary's, just haggle with them and say your going to leave if they don't budge, usually they will try and keep you as a customer when you say you've had a better offer from bt virgin or any other provider.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2019)

I watched the first series on DVD, and a couple episodes of the second. And just gave up watching it.
I though you might be able to tell the terms people had in their contracts from what you saw on screen.

Season 8, hmmmm  Is winter here yet?


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 7, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> I watched the first series on DVD, and a couple episodes of the second. And just gave up watching it.
> I though you might be able to tell the terms people had in their contracts from what you saw on screen.
> 
> Season 8, hmmmm  Is winter here yet?



Wasn't until the end of season two that I got into GOT, the battle of blackwater in episode 9 was epic to say the least.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 7, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Wasn't until the end of season two that I got into GOT, the battle of blackwater in episode 9 was epic to say the least.


I must have missed that.


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 8, 2019)

Am I the only person who's never seen a single minute of it?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> Am I the only person who's never seen a single minute of it?


I thought it might be one of those things that is massively overhyped, but I found I did enjoy it  I read the books first and they are fairly closely followed by the tv series, with many of the characters being just as I had imagined them - doesn't happen often with these things!  Lots seems to be happening, but takes a heck of a long time to actually get anywhere. Unbelievably cruel characters that you dearly want to see get their comeuppance   If Daenerys wants to pop round she'd be very welcome, as long as her dragons don't sit in my chair


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 8, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> Am I the only person who's never seen a single minute of it?



Nope!


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 8, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> Am I the only person who's never seen a single minute of it?



Not at all, the Sentinelese tribe in the Indian Ocean have never seen it.



Northerner said:


> If Daenerys wants to pop round she'd be very welcome, as long as her dragons don't sit in my chair



Dragons would warm the seat up for you


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 8, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Not at all, the Sentinelese tribe in the Indian Ocean have never seen it.



Have they even got televisions, SKY or electricity?


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 8, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> Have they even got televisions, SKY or electricity?



Nope.


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> Am I the only person who's never seen a single minute of it?


I’ve never seen any of it either. The closest I got to it was in Dubrovnik, where we’d booked a trip to see a local arboretum - which was closed when we got there because they were filming in there. (this was back in series 2 or 3 I think). The tour guide was very apologetic, she said they wouldn’t tell them where they were filming in advance, because they didn’t want crowds turning up to watch, but it made their job very difficult. After a lot of negotiation and phone calls by the tour company, we were let in to one bit of it, far away from the action.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 13, 2019)

Any interest I may have had in GOT was killed forever by that idiotic move whereby HBO treated "winter is coming" as if it were a valid trademark (despite demonstrable prior art going back over a century before) and slapped a takedown notice on a 13-year-old girl.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 13, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> Any interest I may have had in GOT was killed forever by that idiotic move whereby HBO treated "winter is coming" as if it were a valid trademark (despite demonstrable prior art going back over a century before) and slapped a takedown notice on a 13-year-old girl.



Inconsiderate and childish of HBO, trademark my ar**

Just 2 days to go.


----------



## merrymunky (Apr 29, 2019)

Has anyone seen episode 3 yet?!? Or is it just me?!?


----------



## Docb (Apr 29, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> Am I the only person who's never seen a single minute of it?


No


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 29, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> Has anyone seen episode 3 yet?!? Or is it just me?!?



Not yet, will watch it on friday, so far series has lived up to the hype.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 29, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Not yet, will watch it on friday, so far series has lived up to the hype.



I tried watching S1 E1 the other day, and just couldn't get interested - it all seemed pretty generic. Maybe it gets better?


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 29, 2019)

Eddy Edson said:


> I tried watching S1 E1 the other day, and just couldn't get interested - it all seemed pretty generic. Maybe it gets better?



All depends, took me a few episodes to get into it.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 4, 2019)

No spoilers. 

Goodness me, episode 3 was just incredible, without a doubt the greatest episode of any tv show ever. absolutely epic in all proportions.


----------



## merrymunky (May 4, 2019)

There’s plenty more to come...no spoilers!


----------



## silentsquirrel (May 4, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> Am I the only person who's never seen a single minute of it?



No!  Nor Broadchurch, Line of Duty, etc, etc etc.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 5, 2019)

The Mother of Dragons wakes up, and it's revealed all to be a dream of a slave.


----------



## Lanny (May 20, 2019)

The ending surprised me! No spoilers! Zipped emoji!


----------



## merrymunky (May 25, 2019)

I was happy with some outcomes. Some...not so much.


----------



## mikeyB (May 26, 2019)

I watched a few episodes of series 1, but just lost interest. A fairly generic fantasy series of books, too. I never made it past Vol 2. 

But if you like fantasy, a much higher quality series is starting in production  in Autumn this year, based on the Wheel of Time books, written by Robert Jordan, who sadly died of cardiac myopathy before completion of Vol 12, intended to be the last. Brandon Sanderson, another fantasy writer, was brought in to finish the job, but from Robert Jordan’s notes, it turned into a final three volumes. Unfortunately, it will appear on Amazon Prime. Well, unfortunately for anyone who doesn’t have Amazon Prime. I can thoroughly recommend the books, though. A completely imagined world from beginning to end, unlike George RR Martin’s technique of making it up as you go along.


----------

